# I have received my marching orders.



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I am requested and required by Lady Barbara to accompany her to the West Palm Beach area. It will consist of an exciting four days of house and dog sitting, starting on Thursday of this week. 
I have tried booking a few guides and it appears that this is too short of notice. Does anyone have any suggestions/list of more names of guides? 
Thanks!
Richard


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Ed Zyak, Jensen Beach
Capt. Mike Holliday, Jensen Beach
Capt. Willie Howard, WPB (CC offshore)

You might also try calling the West Palm Beach Fishing Club Monday am.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Captain Scott Hamilton 









Home - Fly Fishing Extremes


Here are some particulars about what we do at Hamilton Fly Fishing. First of all, this is NOT about trout. This about finding the biggest, meanest, fastest fish available, getting them to destroy a fly and pull you all over the ocean. Sailfish, mahi mahi, wahoo and tuna; very much non-typical...



flyfishingextremes.com


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

Jason M said:


> Captain Scott Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called him last night and he is booked. He seems like a good guy and wish I was able to book something earlier.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I haven't fished with these guys but friends have and highly recommend.

Patrick Smith - http://www.swamptosea.com/

Dingo - Jarad Boshammer Fishing Charters | Jupiter, Florida | Dingo's Fly and Sportfishing


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 on Patrick at swamp to sea


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

You can go to the south side of Jupiter Inlet. (20-minute ride from Stuart) 
Plenty of parking. 
Walk the beach at first light and hopefully at high (falling) tide anywhere between the inlet and the pier.
[email protected]@k are there


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is a friend of mine. https://castalineflycharters.com/?f...OroLl-7gp1snK_-MZs2fLE_UizgYuZzcXyucJfcwWk1F4


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

RGSIII said:


> I called him last night and he is booked. He seems like a good guy and wish I was able to book something earlier.


I came here to suggest Scott. Always a great time, and always get fish.


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I ended up going with Capt. Justin Nguyen. It was a good time and caught about 40 Peacock bass, a Mayan cichlid and a large Bowfin. It was a good time and he supplied a great meal for lunch. It was pretty hot nd the water was high. He is highly recommended.


----------

